

Whatever It Would Cost to Eliminate Mobile Ads, Consumers Don’t Want to Pay It - nkron
https://blog.applovin.com/data-desk-6-whatever-it-would-cost-to-eliminate-mobile-ads-consumers-dont-want-to-pay-it/

======
tired_man
Many apps have both ad-based versions and pay versions.

Why pay for an ad killer if you can just buy an app that doesn't have ads?

The article is pumping air into a non-issue.

